# NEC SHOW update thread



## nukeadmin

I am off to Nec show today and want to keep you all abreast of happenings so going to try and do some hd video / photos and upload from press lounge throughout the day

Keep checking thread for updates throughout today


----------



## nukeadmin

Had a thought, has anyone got any questions or vans they are interesting in having answers to / photos taken ?

If so post here and I will endeavour to do what I can


----------



## carolgavin

If you see a Dodge Ram Laramie on the Calder Leisure Stand could you take a pic of it please. Its my friend Bobbies who sadly passed away from Oesophageal Cancer last August. 
It was his absolute pride and joy despite the fact he only drove it for 6 weeks and then was diagnosed with brain secondaries. He would be so proud that it is being exhibited at the show.

PS It is for sale if anyone was in the market for one.


----------



## geraldandannie

Autotrail Dakota? The one with the rear bathroom? I think I love it.

Gerald


----------



## teemyob

*Frankia*

Any Frankia model there? or can they not be bothered?

TM


----------



## nukeadmin

At the Caravan Club press breakfast atm, Roland Rivron is here with his wife who is promoting her new Caravan Cookbook, Shaun Williamson (of Eastenders fame) is going to be at the Caravan Club stand later

Site wardens are now receiving awards for their relevant sites
Baltic Wharf - 3rd place
Chapel Lane - 2nd place
Top lodge - 1st place


----------



## geraldandannie

Hi Dave

These updates are really good!

Gerald


----------



## nukeadmin

Top tip = download the free iphone NEC companion app, maps, info etc


----------



## nukeadmin

Just met up with Peter from AS Bikes, lovely chap and his stall is adorned in MHF promo banners so if you are coming to the NEC Pop in and say hi to him


----------



## nukeadmin

Got piccies of the Dakota Gerald, will upload in press lounge later today

No Dodge Ram on Calders stand Carol sorry


----------



## Techno100

nukeadmin said:


> Had a thought, has anyone got any questions or vans they are interesting in having answers to / photos taken ?
> 
> If so post here and I will endeavour to do what I can


Adria Sonic pleez


----------



## nukeadmin

Got photos of the sonic  any more requests, these have been too easy lol


----------



## carolgavin

Picture os a Remoska please cos I have never seen one. Also the CI Riviera 85P ta!!


----------



## KeiththeBigUn

Any dancing girls? I wouldn't mind to see pictures of them? :wink: :lol: :lol: 

I am going to the show tomorrow, is there any "Not to be missed" items?

Keith


----------



## greenasthegrass

Any Dethleffs panel vans - although they might be on Lowdhams or Premier stand if they have stands this year.

Please

Greenie


----------



## nukeadmin

Lol no dancing girls 

No PVC Dethleffs on Lowdhams stand either and Premier don't have a stand here


----------



## nukeadmin

Who sells Remoskas and will check them out ?


----------



## Perseus

*off to the nec show today*

Are there any new model panel vans there that haven't been seen before?


----------



## wakk44

Hi Dave,

Can you get a pic of the Chausson Suite,particularly the smart Fiamma bike rack that folds in to a small garage.


----------



## angie

Sorry Carol but I would be very surprised if you see a remoska for sale at the show as they are only sold through Lakeland shops and I've never known them to trade at the shows
Brilliant product though!! I can definitely recommend one


----------



## panda54

*nec*

hi any pictures of SUPER LOWLINE COMANCHE THANKS


----------



## bertieburstner

*NEC*

any Laikas's there? particularly Kreos 5009??? :roll:


----------



## Techno100

The new Camos kit and prices :roll:


----------



## nukeadmin

Got some photos of the Riviera 65p but no 85p on display on CI Stand


----------



## nukeadmin

Got photos of Camos kit


----------



## nukeadmin

Haven't seen any Laikas yet


----------



## nukeadmin

Show really busy now, throngs of motorhomers (and wannabees) walking round, the different layout IMHO easier at this show vs the October show layout as u can cut through out of the halls


----------



## Solwaybuggier

carolgavin said:


> Picture os a Remoska please cos I have never seen one. Also the CI Riviera 85P ta!!


Carol, try this


----------



## Perseus

While you have been walking round have you spotted any new to the market PVCs?

BTW I think what you are going is great, so if no/one else has said Ta, then let me


----------



## LadyJ

Are Towsure there Dave and is there much in the way of accessories


Jac


----------



## suedew

looks like i will have to wait till Thursday :lol: 

Sue


----------



## GEMMY

BUMP


----------



## grahamw

Very interesting and useful thread. Many thanks. I'll be there later in the week.

Anyone selling any nice wheeltrims for Ducato PVC 2006 onwards?

Graham


----------



## Telbell

Any Hollands Steak & Kidney pies?


----------



## Techno100

Where are all the pictures posted :roll:


----------



## nukeadmin

pictures to follow later tonight, sorry for the delay, only just got back to office to offload from camera


----------



## Telbell

Don't worry about pictures of the pies Nuke- I have a rough idea what they look like :wink: :lol:


----------



## nukeadmin

The photos are in the newly created 2011 NEC Show Photo Gallery


----------



## Techno100

Good shots :thumbup:


----------



## geraldandannie

Thanks, Dave. Loving the Autotrail Dakota  

Gerald


----------



## GEMMY

I'd like to say a big thank you to Brownhills, for unlimited coffee and biscuits, beefburgers, tacos, and chicken stew.My van still hasn't arrived and it now looks like second week of March, with me due in France the third week.DOH!!!!!!!

tony


----------



## JockandRita

As well as my "on stage" debut with James Martin, (See here), It was really nice to catch up with Nick from Vanbitz, and to be able to put a face to a name, at last.

Nick has been very helpful over the telephone in the past, and is keen and eager to be of asisstance. Thanks again Nick for the advice. It was a pleasure meeting you at last.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## pneumatician

We went to the show on Wednesday. 
We were under the impression it is smaller that two years ago. 
We found nothing of particular interest to us in the MH section but did admire the apparent quality of the Bentley build. 
It's a pity Autosleeper didn't go the whole hog with the Executive SE and put it on a Merc. 
Some very interesting small boating ideas at the show.

We walked out with a £2 shoe horn for aged parent and C&CC mugs for the grandchildren..

Steve


----------



## KeiththeBigUn

Talking of Autosleeper........

I did fall in love with the Malvern that was being launched at this show!  8O  

I know it is the Marquis Gloucester with different name and interior. If I only had the £65k spare right now it would be on my drive! :wink: The very kind salesman did offer me a fair price for Rapido but the time is not right for us right now.  

I have the glossy magazine to drool over......

Keith


----------



## teemyob

*boat*

How much is the boat in the www.ezyboat.com on the tv in your pic Nuke?

£8k?


----------



## nukeadmin

god knows Teemyob that was just a promo video playing in one of the vans, I didn't pay it much attention tbh


----------



## Techno100

*Bently's and Camos*

Right then.Just got back fromt sho and I've totally changed my mind.
The Adria Sonic is pants compared to the older Vision 707SG and the Matrix is not even close either. Feeling rather disappointed we happened across the Bentley Oulton ( Bentley's being the guys responsible for the pre Swift Autocruises). The Oulton is the only fixed bed model they do and it is FANTASTIC at 7.7metres with rear SPACIOUS toilet and shower, a great idea putting this at the extreme of the alko overhang. The fixtures and furniture are real good quality. The only GRIPE I have is the kitchen sink is tiny. The Spec is very high and brimming with extras at the £63,000 price tag. Alas beyond my means at present but it is now top of my list! be sure to check it out.

The new Camos is £1299 less 10% discount for MMM subbies= £1170 but the foot plates are extra. In my mind these are still TOO expensive and I'll keep on waiting until they're under a grand and then they'll sell all day long. I don't believe there is not enough in the margins to do this IMHO. If turnover is not good enough I think the manufacturer will bypass roadpro eventually.


----------



## Techno100

A few pictures. Sorry I didn't have a wide angle lens


----------



## midlifecrisismil

JockandRita said:


> As well as my "on stage" debut with James Martin, (See here), It was really nice to catch up with Nick from Vanbitz, and to be able to put a face to a name, at last.
> 
> Nick has been very helpful over the telephone in the past, and is keen and eager to be of asisstance. Thanks again Nick for the advice. It was a pleasure meeting you at last.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jock.


Jock followed the link to the topic looking forward to seeing a picture of James Martin (Phwooor and swoon) what happened to it?

Milly


----------



## JockandRita

midlifecrisismil said:


> Jock followed the link to the topic looking forward to seeing a picture of James Martin (Phwooor and swoon) what happened to it?
> 
> Milly


Sorry Milly,

I didn't take the camera, and although they were filming his presentation, it was only for audience viewing, and not televised.

Anyway, just for you Milly,..........................but don't swoon too soon. :lol:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## Friant

I went on Wednesday and was impressed by the latest idea from the windblocker sunshade guy.It's a draught skirt made from the same material as his sunshades so it stops the wind but packs down to a tiny space and is very light indeed.
Perhaps you could get a picture of it?


----------



## ThePrisoner

If you get time can you have a quick peek at the Elddis Aspire 255 for me. In particular, can you press on the back panel to see if it wobbles ( I have heard this is a bit of a problem) and quiz someone over the inclusion of a tv. All reports I have read so far state that one is included but my dealer days not. 

Pics would be nice too. Cheers.


----------



## SilverF1

We went yesterday *just* to have a look at the motorhomes and source a couple of small items, going in as the show opened. Liz went into one van and straight off said, "This is the one ". Given no real choice, I could only negotiate a deal on a new Hymer 674.

Had a chat with Eddie from Vanbitz since the insurance company requires a tracker due to value. Quite illuminating info from Eddie, and thanks for your advice, I'll be making an appointment once i get the new van.

*Note:* Prior to chatting with Eddie, we also had a very hard (too hard) sales pitch from Falcon Security. Only visited them out of curiosity after HeatherChloe's comments Here .

Left the show at 10 minutes to closing after a long day minus the bits we went for.

:roll:


----------



## GEMMY

What ins co. needs a tracker? My renewal for the forthcoming Hymer(similar value) needs none ..... Comfort,, they just want a cat 1 alarm.

Renewal £235  

tony


----------



## SilverF1

GEMMY said:


> What ins co. needs a tracker? My renewal for the forthcoming Hymer(similar value) needs none ..... Comfort,, they just want a cat 1 alarm.
> 
> Renewal £235
> 
> tony


Caravan Guard. No doubt they all have a breakpoint at which a tracker is required.


----------



## GEMMY

But what about installation costs and ongoing yearly fees? :roll: 

tony


----------



## SilverF1

GEMMY said:


> But what about installation costs and ongoing yearly fees? :roll:
> 
> tony


Well discussed elswhere.


----------

